# Growth on Ring neck Dove's Ear



## Mr. Popodopolis (Sep 23, 2014)

My Dove (Mr. Popodopolis) has recently developed a growth on his left ear. I only noticed it a few days ago and it has grown in size slightly since then. The yellow discharge at its base is new and it has a dark spot on the end. Any ideas what might be the cause of this. He is eating and drinking normal but seems a little lethargic. A little about me. I am a vet tech but have little to no experience with exotics (birds) Mr. Popodopolis came to me as an unbanded "wildlife" turnover at the hospital. He was in rough shape but recovered nicely. I have owned him for 7-8 years without any health concerns. Thank you for any thoughts or advice in advance. I'd really like to see the little guy feeling better. I'm looking into local vets now but thought I would throw it on here first.


----------



## Mr. Popodopolis (Sep 23, 2014)

I guess I have a quick update. I must have irritated the area when taking the picture. Immediately after I put him back in the cage he scratched the site and the external mass fell off. There was no blood and the growth was hollow on the inside. I snapped another pic on the ear now. It looks irritated...


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

The first photo looked like a pox growth to me. Check for any other growths, especially on the head or legs or vent..


----------

